# 6 year old female - PA



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Molly is a 6 year-old female golden who came into the rescue with her friend Boomer. Boomer has been adopted and now Molly is patiently waiting on her forever home! Very sweet girl!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Centre Hall, PA | Molly


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She sounds like a great dog. Fingers crossed she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous sweet girl, she sounds a lot like mine with the nose nudging and giving her paw when she wants attention.

Someone will be very lucky to have this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Molly is a gorgeous Golden Girl!!

Who knows, she might find her loving home right on this forum!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ha Ha... You never know! Figured it was worth a shot to post her here!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Wanted to update - Molly recently found a WONDERFUL home! She has 40 acres to run around on, a golden brother, some kitty friends and a family that loves her very much. 

So glad we have people that are willing to welcome goldens into their homes!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fantasic news. A big thank you to all who helped her find her new home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hgatesy said:


> Wanted to update - Molly recently found a WONDERFUL home! She has 40 acres to run around on, a golden brother, some kitty friends and a family that loves her very much.
> 
> So glad we have people that are willing to welcome goldens into their homes!


Thanks for this fantastic update, what a great home Molly found, so deserving too IMO.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree! She was by far one of the sweetest (and easiest) foster dogs I've ever had. I looooove happy endings for rescue dogs!!


----------

